# Donde comprar piezas para armar robots



## mmariano (May 8, 2011)

Hola todos, saben donde se pueden comprar piezas para armar robots en Argentina, tengo microcontolador, pulsadores, led pero no consigo orugas, autos, insectos nada. Gracias. Cualquier aporte es bueno


----------



## Fogonazo (May 8, 2011)

Una buena fuente para las partes mecánicas son los locales de "Surplus" donde venden rezagos de máquinas y electrónica.
Luego debes aplicar tu ingenio para armarte lo que necesitas con la mecánica que puedas conseguir.

tabla_surplus [Witronica]


----------



## goncar87 (May 8, 2011)

Fijate en Rasti que es una empresa argentina parecida a Lego. que te venden pieza por pieza y podes armar lo que se te encante.


----------



## mmariano (May 15, 2011)

OK, lo de rasti me gusta, con un motor y piezas para armar se pueden realizar cosas buenas. gracias!!!


----------

